# Research on speculative shares?



## black_knight (23 September 2009)

I have been trading reasonably successfully to this point but I have been doing all of my own research, which has been taking me a lot of time. I have a very keen interest in the speculative mining sector and to a lesser extent the Industrial sector but am unable to find a trading tool that has information on these types of companies.
*Can any one help me?*


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 September 2009)

black_knight said:


> I have been trading reasonably successfully to this point but I have been doing all of my own research, which has been taking me a lot of time. I have a very keen interest in the speculative mining sector and to a lesser extent the Industrial sector but am unable to find a trading tool that has information on these types of companies.
> *Can any one help me?*




If no one answers it`s probably because they can`t help and not ignorance. A bit hard to manually research the fundamentals of every stock as you say and much quicker to pull up a chart. So the way I go about it is by checking the charts for evidence of life and then doing a once over of the respective companies state of play. 
Other than that I can`t help.  

Check, .


----------



## vincent191 (23 September 2009)

Ask Kenna.....I think he has a spreadsheet on all the fe junior miners. Very helpful.


----------



## nunthewiser (23 September 2009)

GOOGLE IT!

http://www.reflections.com.au/MiningandExploration/Companies/Profiles.html

then work from there . THOUSANDS of sites out there

that site link will get u on your way


----------



## awg (23 September 2009)

black_knight said:


> I have been trading reasonably successfully to this point but I have been doing all of my own research, which has been taking me a lot of time. I have a very keen interest in the speculative mining sector and to a lesser extent the Industrial sector but am unable to find a trading tool that has information on these types of companies.
> *Can any one help me?*





you can also follow the trail blazed by others posters, Young Trader, being one that comes to mind, although obviously this approach is one that needs to be exercised with extreme caution


----------



## tech/a (23 September 2009)

First post.
I'm sure whatever he/she is peddling will do the trick.
Back to my SPAM tea.


----------



## explod (23 September 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> If no one answers it`s probably because they can`t help and not ignorance. A bit hard to manually research the fundamentals of every stock as you say and much quicker to pull up a chart. So the way I go about it is by checking the charts for evidence of life and then doing a once over of the respective companies state of play.
> Other than that I can`t help.
> 
> Check, .




Agree with this approach, similar to my own.   I review often all of the stocks of the particular sector that seems to be hottest.   If uranium is the topic then all the small caps (between 10 and 50cents is my choice) in that area that are responding go on a watch list, if they then show further movement and the chart seems right I then do the fundamental research.

Following others, one usually picks it up too late or the rumour is to provide liquidity for those exiting.


----------



## black_knight (23 September 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> If no one answers it`s probably because they can`t help and not ignorance. A bit hard to manually research the fundamentals of every stock as you say and much quicker to pull up a chart. So the way I go about it is by checking the charts for evidence of life and then doing a once over of the respective companies state of play.
> Other than that I can`t help.
> 
> Check, .




Hi and thank you for taking the time to respond.
All the best.


----------



## black_knight (23 September 2009)

explod said:


> Agree with this approach, similar to my own.   I review often all of the stocks of the particular sector that seems to be hottest.   If uranium is the topic then all the small caps (between 10 and 50cents is my choice) in that area that are responding go on a watch list, if they then show further movement and the chart seems right I then do the fundamental research.
> 
> Following others, one usually picks it up too late or the rumour is to provide liquidity for those exiting.




Hi thanks for your info I'll keep working at it manually. But I certainly agree with your last comment about following others.


----------



## black_knight (23 September 2009)

tech/a said:


> First post.
> I'm sure whatever he/she is peddling will do the trick.
> Back to my SPAM tea.




Thank you for your reply, I'm not really sure what you mean but if you have been on this site since 2004 and I assume trading for the same period, why are you eating spam for dinner?


----------



## Sean K (23 September 2009)

Watch all the company announcements and if something looks interesting start drilling down into previous ann's, quarterlies, and go to their company website for more info. Check shares on issue, options, cash on hand, market cap and enterprise value, and compare to their current and potential resources whether that be; fe, au, mo, whatever. Get a good handle on what those resources should be worth per ton or ounce and compare the company to it's peers. You'll soon start to see what's comparatively under or over value and will be able to make a short list of companies to REALLY look into and start following. A couple of documents I've put together to assit attached. They are not up to date.


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 September 2009)

explod said:


> Following others, one usually picks it up too late or the rumour is to provide liquidity for those exiting.




Learned that lesson the hard way. Nearly always late and skewered on the news spike.


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 September 2009)

kennas said:


> I've put together to assit attached.




Stellar Resources could go on the I.O. junior list. They reckon about 700 mil. tonnes with maybe thrice at depth in their patch at Tarcoola.


----------



## So_Cynical (23 September 2009)

kennas said:


> A couple of documents I've put together to assit attached. They are not up to date.




I reckon that gold stocks comparison is about 12 months old...may be worthwhile to make a new comparison as there have been some changes and would be helpful to some new people to see what the situation was 12 months ago and where the stocks in the comparison are now.

For example: CTO has gone no where but down, while TRY and others have grown there resources, increased production and cash flow and seen there share price more than triple.


----------



## springhill (24 September 2009)

black_knight said:


> Thank you for your reply, I'm not really sure what you mean but if you have been on this site since 2004 and I assume trading for the same period, why are you eating spam for dinner?




5 letters..... L M F A O 
It tastes better than humble pie


----------



## black_knight (24 September 2009)

black_knight said:


> I have been trading reasonably successfully to this point but I have been doing all of my own research, which has been taking me a lot of time. I have a very keen interest in the speculative mining sector and to a lesser extent the Industrial sector but am unable to find a trading tool that has information on these types of companies.
> *Can any one help me?*




To those that have responded to my question I am very appreciative. I appologise to those that I have tried to answer but I am new to this and I think I have stuffed it up. I will get it right soon. I will ask my teenage kids what to do.


----------



## springhill (24 September 2009)

springhill said:


> 5 letters..... L M F A O
> It tastes better than humble pie






black_knight said:


> To those that have responded to my question I am very appreciative. I appologise to those that I have tried to answer but I am new to this and I think I have stuffed it up. I will get it right soon. I will ask my teenage kids what to do.




Sorry blacky wasn't laughing AT you mate, just found that passage quite comical.
Never be afraid to ask questions on this forum, plenty of people here who will fall over themselves to help you. You've found the right place if you want to sharpen your skills.


----------

